# Ratings after dark



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I am typically a day driver. This week, I decided to venture into the dark. I drove Friday 9pm-midnight and Saturday 5-10pm. Friday morning my rating was 4.86, so I was barely holding on to a 4.9. Now my rating is 4.82.

I know what y'all will say - who cares! I care! I want to be a 4.9 driver! How do you keep your ratings up at night? The night crowds are sooooo different.

I have the most trouble with groups of guys. They are so loud and obnoxious. I stay quiet and just drive. What do they want? A freaking nip slip???

Groups of women are hard to judge. They do take comfort in the fact that I'm not a creepy perv. But I think some still down rate, and I don't know why.

I do have a candy tray. I put it away because I don't have anywhere to secure it when the car is full, and the care always seems full after dark.

Lady drivers - help me out!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate top 40 stations but they work for my rating.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ratings seem to have more to do with when you drive more than most anything else. Your late hours are not the worst, but are getting close. A large portion of my low ratings will happen between 12 am - 5 am. If I work those hours regularly, my overall will drop about .1 lower than if I drove during just the day. I can be a 4.9 day driver, but if I mix the night and surge rides in too much, down I go to 4.8. If you worked a lot during those hours, your 4.7 might really be like a 4.9 doing only day driving.

Supposedly uber factors all this in, but they all show up in my overall rating. So your overall rating always takes the hit. My only guess is that they may allow your rating to go slightly lower than average before they deactivate you based on the rides you did.

The reasons for night rating problems are many. I've seen drunk passengers click one star not knowing what they were doing. Fortunately someone pointed it out the time I saw it. Others will do things like move the pin and have trouble seeing you. This makes the pickup difficult for which you will be blamed.

Then there's the case of drunk passengers more often not wanting to tell you the destination. Then they give you bad directions for which you are also blamed. Then add just altered state of mind issues in the rating. Well, you get the idea.

Not really sure of the answer, but almost all nights I will no longer go out past 1 am. Every time I do I get ratings burn. It's a pretty silly system to basically punish drivers for working at the hardest times and when they are most in demand.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> How do you keep your ratings up at night?


You don't...
If you want to make the better money at night, then you have to accept that your rating will suffer.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> You don't...
> If you want to make the better money at night, then you have to accept that your rating will suffer.


Getting that 4.9 means you have a cushion to take a hit if a drunk downrates you. Make that drunk surge money. You don't get a bonus for maintaining a 4.9.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm stuck in this merry go round. I was climbing higher for awhile and was Ok with anything 4.80-4.85 if it was stable. I drive almost exclusively late night because I need that flexibility. This is supposed to replace delivering food to drunkards until 5 AM on a rigid schedule. Right now I think I am at mid 4.7. I wash and vacuum my car 3 times a week, I have a amazing selection of candy and treats, I offer (not chilled) water and have satellite radio and always offer any music choice they want. I am always friendly and adapt to how they want the ride to go. I have had biggest issues with people not wanting to tell me the destination address or being vague. I had one the other night "I'm going to Wendy's (didn't say which one)" I said OK do you want to guide me where to go . Yes. then a minute later "your going the wrong way" and it slid from there. Other times my GPS ( I wouldn't use the iPhone app gps if you even proved it was accurate) may route the "fastest" way and will always get them there, but then they will suddenly say "get off here" when I am in the left lane. I just hope now I can keep at least this high and move up again but I can't worry about this too much unless it gets really bad. I hate hate hate this rating system the people have no clue and I'm flying blind cause I KNOW I give a better experience than any taxi or bus or camel ride.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I only had one bad ride on Friday, which was the ride that made me decided to go home. I picked up a group of four. They give me the address, I say "no problem, I know where that is," and start driving.

A couple blocks in the girl starts saying that she wants cigarettes. I say "no problem, 7-11 is on the way and we can stop". Then she starts saying she wants to go to some bar and convinces two others to go to that bar. Guy in front, who requested the ride, insists we do not go to that bar. Arguing. I pull over and they keep arguing.

Finally I get annoyed any say "hey, I can always cancel the ride and kick everyone out. I need a decision in the next 30 seconds." They decided that we drop the three at the bar and then proceed to drop off one guy at house.

After I get to the bar, the threesome in the back gets out. On his way out, he lies down in the seat and kicks the door open. I'm pissed and mumble "great, thanks for kicking my door," which I admit was a mistake on my part. I was so over them at this point. They leave and I take the the single guy home. He stays in the car until I end the ride. He says he wants to make sure to give me five stars and shows me his phone. There is no ratings screen, it's just the map. I tell him I'm not sure how to give the rating and tell him not to worry about it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Saturday I had a group of four obnoxious men, in town for a wedding. They dropped the pick up pin in the wrong spot, so already we were off to a great start. They wanted to go to a brewery across town. I know where it is and get on the freeway. After we get off, we're in a residential area. They comment on the roller rink and multiple churches and then ask me if I'm even going the right way. I assure them it is the most direct route. They continue doubting me saying that I'm taking them to a murder's house. (Seriously????wtf) Finally we get there and I point out the giant brewery sign and say "there really is a brewery here. See?"


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yesterday I had a group of six call for a pick up. First, they had the pin of by nearly a mile. So get to dick around for five minutes before calling them to find out they're idiots. Drive the mile to them and wait to start the trip. They are a block away from the business they told me they were at when I called. So, still idiots. 

Then I arrive and there's six people for my four passenger car. They all start to climb in, ignoring me while I keep telling them I can only do four. We can either cancel so they can get an XL or they can call another uberx. Their dropoff wasn't far so the girls say to come back and get the guys and the guys will wait. 

On the way to dropoff the girls, I ask if they're familiar with XL. They say yeah but they would never use it because I'm the ONLY uberx driver in a year they've been using that hasn't let them pile more than 4 ppl in a car. Stupid idiots. 

Drive back for the guys where they said they'd be waiting and they are no where to be found. Ended trip. 1 star rating. Emailed uber. This fare better not be adjusted when we get our invoice. 

Rating dropped from 4.78 to 4.76. Lesson learned. Wrong pin placement = ride cancelled. I didn't do it last night because the surge had dropped during that request.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I am typically a day driver. This week, I decided to venture into the dark. I drove Friday 9pm-midnight and Saturday 5-10pm. Friday morning my rating was 4.86, so I was barely holding on to a 4.9. Now my rating is 4.82.
> 
> I know what y'all will say - who cares! I care! I want to be a 4.9 driver! How do you keep your ratings up at night? The night crowds are sooooo different.
> 
> ...


opposite for me, nights are good days are bad. I really don't care anymore, I have a 4.91, it has fallen from a 4.97 for about a week. Nothing you can do about it, since 1 four will screw up your rating.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yesterday I had a group of six call for a pick up. First, they had the pin of by nearly a mile. So get to dick around for five minutes before calling them to find out they're idiots. Drive the mile to them and wait to start the trip. They are a block away from the business they told me they were at when I called. So, still idiots.
> 
> Then I arrive and there's six people for my four passenger car. They all start to climb in, ignoring me while I keep telling them I can only do four. We can either cancel so they can get an XL or they can call another uberx. Their dropoff wasn't far so the girls say to come back and get the guys and the guys will wait.
> 
> ...


I wont take more than 4 either. I tell them 1 seat belt per person, its the law


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

my uber is 4.85 vs my lyft of a 4.55. why? no idea. im just as nice and to be honest, I do less lyfts than ubers. I really don't care about being deactivated at this point. ill drive and go by my rules until im booted.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I got a rating of a 2 one night and have no clue why this woman did that. It was a mile ride on a street, no turns, very straightforward. $4 fare, no surge. It's pretty upsetting to me to get that kind of rating. She was friendly and there were no problems or issues whatsoever. The rest of the night I got 4s and 5s. I think people don't know a 4 is bad. I can't afford random ratings like this. I feel like posting a sign "If I am delivering less than 5 star service, please do the kind thing and let me know what I can improve. Consistent ratings of 4 or less will mean Uber won't let me drive anymore". I'm fed up with this and don't know what else to do. Yes my car is clean, blah blah, I offer water, I am friendly, I don't talk much. etc.


----------

